# Any young mums on here regret having kids young?



## amy_2

I know this is a touchy subject, but are there any 20-something mums that regret having kids or wish they had waited till later, perhaps late 20's/early 30's?

I am almost 23 and my bf wants to have kids, but I don't really feel ready. I could be making a big mistake, what about travelling and living my own life etc?

In some ways I would love to have kids when I'm young, I just feel so torn.... 

NB: My bf is in a dead end job and he is from the country originally... and many country people have kids really young..... whereas I'm from the city, went to a good school, uni etc....


----------



## Embo78

Hi Amy
I had my children very young. Started when I was 18. My oldest DD is 13 almost 14 and I worry about her following in my footsteps so much. I do not regret having my children young, that was my path, but I find it interesting that I don't want my DD's to do the same. I think this is because I know how hard it is and the sacrifices you make are huuuge !!

It sounds to me like you have already made your decision hun. If you're in any doubt whatsoever, don't get pregnant. This is a big decision that is so personal for the individual lady. Wait until your gut says "yes".

Hope this helps :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

DOnt rush in if ur not ready It's ur life there ALWAYS be plenty of time for babies in the future.xx


----------



## Missy.

Its definitely not a decision to make lightly hun. I'm only 21 and have a 4 month old daughter and I would say no I don't regret it because I love being a mummy but having children young isn't for everyone. Me & OH only decided to start our family at a young age because we both had the urge to have children, it's a joint decision. If you don't feel ready then don't do it, you have plenty of time to have children and believe me hun when your ready you'll know because you'll be so broody you won't be able to get babies out of your head lol. x


----------



## Weeplin

Don't do it if you're having doubts. I'm 25 at the end of this year and I had my first child when I was 17. It wasn't intentional getting pregnant with her and although I have never regretted having her I would never have chosen to get pregnant at such a young age. It just happened and I dealt with it. 

If you do it just because you think (or know) that it will be nice, or just to please your boyfriend when you are having very clear doubts then you will always think "what if?" and you could regret it and possibly resent.

You are right to want to wait and have some fun, you have plenty of time and don't forget you're still young at 30


----------



## daisy74

Embo78 said:


> Hi Amy
> I had my children very young. Started when I was 18. My oldest DD is 13 almost 14 and I worry about her following in my footsteps so much. I do not regret having my children young, that was my path, but I find it interesting that I don't want my DD's to do the same. I think this is because I know how hard it is and the sacrifices you make are huuuge !!
> 
> It sounds to me like you have already made your decision hun. If you're in any doubt whatsoever, don't get pregnant. This is a big decision that is so personal for the individual lady. Wait until your gut says "yes".
> 
> Hope this helps :)

I feel the same way I had my 1st @ 18 and she will be 18 in January and I am always telling her how much I love her and NEVER would change a thing but it was a struggle @ times working 2 jobs making ends meet and i DONT want her to have to go through the same but when I say it to her she looks like she thinks I regret her and I DONT!! :cry:


----------



## Mrs_B

I had my first at 20, and don't regret it at all, but I was totally ready, you've got to do what is right for you. xx


----------



## trisha1402

i am 20 hun n i had my son nearly 2 years ago n now i got another on the way, it is very hard hun making ends meet n all that but i have to cope for my sons n my unborn childs sake, i dont regret havin my son or gettin pregnant again so young but i sumtimes miss the carefree attitude n goin out with ya friends n not having to worry, there are alot of sacrifices hun which are worth it but you have to be ready to give them up, just think about what you want hun there is plenty of time have kids xxx


----------



## MrsRabbit

I wish I'd have waited only because how expensive my kids are. I didn't think I'd have 2 special needs children. Children are a big commitment - wait until you are 100% sure it's what you want.


----------



## amy_2

Thanks for the advice everyone. I've felt broody for ages and can't get babies out of my head. 

But I am torn between my broodiness/instinct to have a baby and a strong cultural pressure not to have a baby young.

Let me explain... I was bought up in an middle-upper class culture where having kids young is extremely rare i.e. I went to an expensive private school where teenage pregnancy was unheard of and no one left school to go on and have babies. It just never happened.... In addition, I have just finished university. 

My parents are not for me having kids young at all, they warn me against it. My mum didn't have me untill 30.

Whereas my bf is from a totally different upbringing.... his mum had finished her family of 3 kids by 22! He is from a very low-socioeconomic country area where it is normal for people to have kids young.... so that's his mentality. 

So he is much more ready to try for a baby and has less to lose because he is in a dead end job... I am much more nervous.... I will give it a few months and see how I feel.


----------



## kiwimama

I would definately wait until you are 110% ready for a baby. Yes, you can go out and travel etc after you have finished raising a family but it's so much easier to do it while you are young.
Does your bf care that he is in a dead end job where he has no prospect of ever getting a promotion?? He might want to go and do some study as well and follow his career goals if he has any. Surely no one wants to be stuck in a dead end job??


----------



## Blah11

I was pregnant at 20, gave birth at 21.. NO regrets. Getting pregnant pushed me forwards to be honest. I had my daughter, moved in with my boyfriend and bought a house all in a year :D


----------



## Blah11

Also - I don't think you're ready. Being broody doesn't mean you are. I've wanted a baby since I was about 15 (maybe even younger) but of course I wasn't ready. Women are programmed to reproduce so it's just your instincts and hormones thats making you question whether you actually WANT a baby.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I agree that being broody does not mean you are ready. You need to be 110% sure because it is a life changing decision. I couldnt cope with a baby now lol it really does change your life, your time with your partner, your money lol 

I had my 2 at 17 and 19. I do not regret having them young at all. I feel like what get what we can deal with and I feel like its fate that I had my children young. I love being young enough to start a career now they have started school. I love being a young mummy xx


----------



## aob1013

If you are not ready, don't even go there.


----------



## ALY

i had my older daughter at 16 she is 9 this year :thumbup:

no i dont regret having her so young she wasnt planned or anything just happened and no i wouldnt change her for the world she has made me the person i am today as i had to grow up and think of my little baby :flower:

i have since had 2 more kids robyn 4 and samsam nearly 3 and i wouldnt change them either the way i also see it is when my kids are older i will still be able to go out and do the stuff i wanted before i had them :cloud9: 

all i would say is wait till your feel ready for a baby and to be honest it doesnt sound like you are :flower:


----------



## Sammylou

I'm nearly 26, my first son has just turned 5 (he was born just before my 21st) and I'm 11 weeks pregnant with number 2.

My first son wasn't planned, he was a very happy accident, we both wanted kids but at that time I was only on a temp contract, OH was in a very low paid job and our house was TINY! But we coped.

This time we are better sorted, better house, Hubby in a better job.

All I would say is that so long as there is support there from family and friends that there is nothing that you CANNOT do BECAUSE you have a child. Alot of things become much more difficult but nothing is completely impossible - I know of people who have travelled round the world with children!

I don't think you sound as if you are 'ready' to have a baby, but I wasn't ready to have my first son - I just got on with it and I wouldn't have changed a thing if I could go back!


----------



## Pink_Tinks

I got pregnant at 21 and had Harriet when i was only just 22, OH was 21 (toy boy... haha joke)

we do feel that we are young parents, and maybe the timing wasnt great, but on the other hand it was great timing and we love her to bits! 
We brought a house last Feb, due to move end of June and found out i was pregnant mid June. we didnt plan to have a baby, and if we had found out i was pregnant before we put the deposit on the house we wouldnt have got it.
We're also both in very stable jobs, OH has a company car and is on a good wage so were doing well 

I do get the times when i think 'oh i could be out with my mates doing this or that but instead im washing baby sick off my trousers again' but then i think i am more than happy and i do have the perfect life and family

I was soooooooooo ready to be a mum and would change having Harriet for the world 


if you have doubts, then dont do it.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I can really relate to your dilemma, my little girl is 3 now, I fell pregnant when I was 19, academic high flyer - off to india to teach english before going to university. Everyone expected/wanted me to have an abortion and just carry on with life.
Obviously I didn't, but all the same I never even wanted to have any children until that point. Now I wouldn't change a thing, being a mother has completely changed me, it's fantastic and wonderful and bloody hard work! I also work full time and within 3 years I have become a retail manager with a team of 7 staff. So also consider that baby doesn't equal no career, just maybe a different one than you originally thought (I was looking at architecture!).
Anyway, this is what I say to people, before you have kids, do everything else you want to do first, travel the world, have fun, see the sights. You can do it after, but with children everything is 10 times more complicated. On the other hand, when Maddy is 20, I will only be 40 and my DH 43. so we can go travelling together!

Don't know if this has helped, but go with your gut, if there are other experiences you want from life, go get them first! but don't be ruled by what society expects from you :)

Abz x


----------



## xolily

i wouldn't give Laila up for anything in the world BUT i do wish i'd waited abit longer - it's not so bad cos all my friends have kids too, but i've only been on one holiday on my own etc and think there's so much more i could have done! but i've got Laila now so no boozy holidays for me :laugh2:


----------



## muddles

I had my first baby 3 months ago at the age of 29 and I wish I hadn't waited so long! I love being a mummy. That said I am glad my hubby and I had a bit of time just us and a couple of exotic holidays too. If you feel ready then go for it! I know we worried about money but we thought if we wait until we have loads of money before having a baby then we would never have a baby.


----------



## KandyKinz

I had my first when I was just a teenager and there has not been one moment where I regretted it. Ofcourse I had planned it and it was what I wanted. 

However, this when you have your children is a very individual choice. If you are having second thoughts about having a baby now I highly suggest you just wait until they pass. The last thing you want is to be resentful of your own children!


----------



## AimeeM

Not at all. I had my first at 19 and my second at 26 and i wouldn't have it any other way. I love being a young mum!


----------



## DottyLottie

I had my eldest when I was 19, next one when I was 20, then a 10 year gap. Do I regret it? NO.
Although, of course, there are aspects of having kids younger that are more difficult, I wasn't financially comfortable for a long time, it was crap struggling for basic things, everyone wants the best for their kids.
I was lucky that my parents were super supportive and I still maintained a reasonable social life.

I don't feel as though I missed out on travelling, uni etc, instead, I feel like perhaps I wasn't best equipped to give my kids what they really needed, either financially and in some instances emotionally. However, on the flipside, my girls are 10 and 11 now and they love having a younger mum, I am close enough in age to them to still be on their wave length and we have a really lovely relationship - they really notice how much older their friends mums are.

The fact is, I have grown up with my kids, having had my third at 29, I can say quite honestly am a very different mother to my baby this time round, but I don't have the same boundless energy I had as a younger mum, I remember before wondering what all the fuss about sleepless nights was, at that age, you cope better physically I guess.
In all and perfect honestly, I feel as though I am much better equipped to be a mother now than I was 10 years ago, but hey, my girls area pretty decent kids and whilst I doubt they would call me a perfect mother, I think they are reasonably happy with their lot! As a parent you are your own harshest critic, and I do have regrets about the type of parent I was in my early 20's, but I have learned and moved on.

There are pro's and con's to both, I didn't plan to have children young, so I guess you have a choice and need to be 100% certain it is what you want, it really doesn't sound like you are!


----------



## Tasha360

im 21 i had my ds when i was 17 and my dd is 4 months and im pregnant again. I dont regret it at all xx


----------



## trumpetbum

I don't regret having mine and it is more common in my socio-economic group to have your family younger, but I'd say that you should be certain that it's what you want. There's never a perfect time but I think you have the right idea waiting a few months to weigh things up in your own head.


----------



## sambam

im 20 and have 2 kids, and i can honestly say, i love my life !... i prefer spending time with my kids and doing family stuff, rather than partying etc...
I feel like i have changed for the better as a person, and i have a lot more patience now than i did before.
Take your time, there is no big rush to do it so young !


----------



## moomin_troll

sometimes i wish i had waited till i was abit older but then if i did wait i wouldnt have zane and hes amazing. i was 20 and oh was 23 when zane was born

by the time im 40 zane will be grown up n hopefully moved out lol so i can do all the things like travel then when we should be finacialy better off then we are now. there are alot of benifits having children young but also being older.
only u can decided if u are ready for children now, but personaly i dont think anyone is ever truly ready for children as u never no what the future holds


----------



## Wombat

I didn't have time to read all of the replies -but my advice is - wait! Enjoy your 20s.

I had my first when I was 22. I was totally ready and had 100% financial security. Now I am 25 with two small kids, and I love them to bits! With all my heart! BUT - so many times I wish I have waited just a bit longer (late 20s)

Kids are fun and so rewarding, but - extreamly hard work. You never belong to yourself anymore. Never. Even when you are out you still thinking about kids.

Please, please wait!:hugs:


----------



## November1984

I feel like in my case being in my 20's is stressful anyway. From studies done this is one of the most stressful times in one's life. I am the type who likes to pile on the hard stuff so things are easier later. Am a few months shy of 26, have one 2.5 year old and our last will be later this year. 
I figure, things are only getting better in the way of our future for myself and OH so when the kids are a bit more independent and I get some freedom again I will have the cash flow and energy left to enjoy living for myself more.


----------



## Sam9kids

I had 4 by 23!!

Im 32 now and have my 9! I dont regret it, but if you dont feel ready, then dont xxx


----------



## Jellyt

I'm 22 and Evelyn is 3 months old. I have not once regretted it. It is difficult but it's going to be difficult whatever age you decide to have a baby and if you have doubts, i'd wait. My parents were more concerned about my degree than my feelings when I fell pregnant so I had a lot to contend with but my view was that I can finish my education whenever I want but i'd always wanted children and only went to college and university to make my parents happy, it was never what I wanted. I don't care that I can't go travelling with OH or that my friends go out every weekend, i'd rather spend a night in snuggling with my baby and OH. You need to be 100% sure that this is what you want and don't let anyone sway your decision either way. Good luck xxx


----------



## Phantom

Jellyt said:


> I'm 22 and Evelyn is 3 months old. I have not once regretted it. It is difficult but it's going to be difficult whatever age you decide to have a baby and if you have doubts, i'd wait. My parents were more concerned about my degree than my feelings when I fell pregnant so I had a lot to contend with but my view was that I can finish my education whenever I want but i'd always wanted children and only went to college and university to make my parents happy, it was never what I wanted. I don't care that I can't go travelling with OH or that my friends go out every weekend, i'd rather spend a night in snuggling with my baby and OH. You need to be 100% sure that this is what you want and don't let anyone sway your decision either way. Good luck xxx

Wow... this is so much like me. I only went to Uni because it was exepcted of me. People are always asking me what I want to do with my life but the only thing I can think of and be 100% sure of is "be a mom". I never tell people that though because I know it's not what they want to hear. I wish I had the balls to just do what I want.


----------



## Panda_Ally

I wish i had waited to have a baby. (i wouldnt change her for the world mind) but i feel that there is huge parts of my life that i have missed out on. i keep telling myself i can go travelling and live abroad etc when she has grown up. but when im in my late 30's i think i may have roots/ other children so those options may not b open. Its a frustration to me and i feel i have ' missed out'. if your not ready for a baby dont have one, you have plenty of time. but remember there is never a 'perfect time' for a baby.


----------



## Justagirlxx

amy_2 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I've felt broody for ages and can't get babies out of my head.
> 
> But I am torn between my broodiness/instinct to have a baby and a strong cultural pressure not to have a baby young.
> 
> Let me explain... I was bought up in an middle-upper class culture where having kids young is extremely rare i.e. I went to an expensive private school where teenage pregnancy was unheard of and no one left school to go on and have babies. It just never happened.... In addition, I have just finished university.
> 
> My parents are not for me having kids young at all, they warn me against it. My mum didn't have me untill 30.
> 
> Whereas my bf is from a totally different upbringing.... his mum had finished her family of 3 kids by 22! He is from a very low-socioeconomic country area where it is normal for people to have kids young.... so that's his mentality.
> 
> So he is much more ready to try for a baby and has less to lose because he is in a dead end job... I am much more nervous.... I will give it a few months and see how I feel.

It sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders. Have you talked about marriage? I would think the next obvious step for you would be planning a wedding, NOT a baby. If he thinks he is ready to commit to a child maybe he should be ready to commit to YOU first. I would never plan a baby before being married.


----------



## mamalove

I don't think age matters at all, my aunty felt ready at the age of 40 for the first time in her life.

If you want to have a child you will make it work, if you're not 100% sure you're not there yet.

I always said i'd have kids in my early 20s and thats what i did, i never planned on going out every weekend getting drunk and travelling the world with friends, but i do want to show the world to MY CHILDREN and give them absolutley EVERYTHING they want.
What better companions for world touring then 3 amazing girls??? noone can replace that!


----------



## mummy3

Are you happy with your bf? There was just a vibe in your original post:shrug:

I have 3 now at 27, going for no4. I had my first at 21 and tbh I wish I started even earlier, in my family its the norm to have lots of kids, dont get me wrong its also the norm to get a uni education, which I did while pregnant with 2 of my kids:thumbup: Also menopause starts before age 30 in my family( mum at 28).

Had I not met my soulmate so early, I wouldn't have my kids.

Also its best to have a plan for providing, whether thats education(uni) or have a steady job. In this economy even a dead end job is better than no job!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just think that I will be young enough to do things when they are a bit older. I dont think I have missed out at all?


----------



## aimee-lou

I think there are pros and cons to having a baby at any age. In some cultures/families, 23 isn't conisdered young, whereas in some areas even marrying before 30 is a strange occurence. 

I was 22 when I met my husband. We were 24 when we married and I was 26 and 1 month when Earl was born. In some ways, we felt ready to have a family when we were 22 as we were happy, committed and settled. However, we felt we needed to get to know one another, enjoy time as a couple while we were young and had time and income to spare. I am happy to have waited for Earl, and really didn't want to wait any longer. Yet, despite all of this, We were still cautioned about having a baby too young and how 'once they're here you can't send them back'. lol :dohh: 

My MIL on the other hand was married at 21 and had her first be 22 and she said that that was 'the done thing' and she felt ready and happy to have done that.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I was 18 when I fell pregnant, 19 now. I don't regret her or getting pregnant in any way at all. I wouldn't change it for anything and I can't wait to have more kids but I've always known and been 100% certain that I wanted children. If you aren't sure then you should probably wait until you are sure and know you want them.


----------



## Beautywithin

I had my daughter when i was a 16 nearly 17, of course i dont regret it, yes there are things i wish id done sightly differently, had my second at 23 and it has been a lot easier for me all round, not sure if its because im actually with a decent guy this time, or the fact, i no what to expect i.e sleepless nights, 

i do wish id waited at least till id finished college, but i will get there in the end, people seem to think just beacause your a young mum, it means you wont make anything of yourself.. of course you can, it just takes a bit longer thats all


I always new id be a young mum, and i will dedicate my younger years to my kids..i wont be having anymore.. so as they get older, i can then start doing the things iv always wanted to do x

So if you are not 100% sure about wanting a child just yet, then dont just do it because your partner does, a child can put a strain on a relationship, so take your time, you will know when the time is right


----------



## amy_2

Beautywithin said:


> So if you are not 100% sure about wanting a child just yet, then dont just do it because your partner does, a child can put a strain on a relationship, so take your time, you will know when the time is right

I agree, but ive just got a really indecisive personality, so have difficulty making decisions, but i don't want to drift through life never being sure, then end up 30/40, single and childless. I wish i was just able to make a decision and not second guess myself. It doesn't help that my parents don't agree with me having a baby now, so I wouldn't have their approval, which is hard. I would like my parents to approve of my decisions, even though im 23 now.


----------



## amy_2

Sam9kids said:


> I had 4 by 23!!
> 
> Im 32 now and have my 9! I dont regret it, but if you dont feel ready, then dont xxx

Oh my gosh, 9! How do you cope? And why did you have so many by 23?

I am 23 and still haven't finished uni, my whole upbringing was "go to school, then go to uni, then work on career". That's been the mentality drummed into me. My parents don't even want me to have kids yet and I'm 23 now! They would have shot me if i'd had a teenage pregnancy, actually no they probly would have shot the guy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

amy_2 said:


> Sam9kids said:
> 
> 
> I had 4 by 23!!
> 
> Im 32 now and have my 9! I dont regret it, but if you dont feel ready, then dont xxx
> 
> Oh my gosh, 9! How do you cope? And why did you have so many by 23?
> 
> I am 23 and still haven't finished uni, my whole upbringing was "go to school, then go to uni, then work on career". That's been the mentality drummed into me. My parents don't even want me to have kids yet and I'm 23 now! They would have shot me if i'd had a teenage pregnancy, actually no they probly would have shot the guy.Click to expand...

I had a strict upbringing. My parents had the same views until I became pregnant at 16. My parents were shocked but very supportive, what else can they do?
It took them a while to realise but they soon learnt that being pregnant did not dissolve my brain cells, that my carer could wait etc. It must be hard to accept for parents to accept but life does not end when you become a mother, it merely starts. I can honestly say my parents are more proud of the journey I have travelled and coped and that's all that matters in life. Having children young does not mean you can not make achievements in life, just means you may have to work harder :D


----------



## MikieC

It depends on how young is young really. I was 21 when I had my first and she will be 14 in January. I wouldn't change her for the world!

Here comes the but....

I was married on my 21st birthday to a guy who was totally wrong for me (but wouldn't listen to my dad!). I was 4 months pregnant when I married him. We divorced 3 years later.

I am now 35, live with my fiance and my daughter and am 4 weeks pregnant. My fiance and I want to have a baby together but it means that there will be at least a 14 year difference between my kids.

I used to think that having her so young would mean that when I was 42 she will be 21 and I would still be young enough to things I wanted to do when she was old enough to take care of herself. (Please bear in mind I was still young then!)

Now I'm starting all over again and I'm over the moon about being pregnant! How life changes eh?


----------



## Seity

My brother had his first at 18 and two more by the time he was 21. Once you have them you can't imagine your life without them, but he says he wishes he'd been older.
I'm 37 and just had my first and I'm so glad I waited. I personally wasn't ready to be a mother until I was 30 and then it was a matter of finding the right person and marrying them.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I had my first a couple of weeks after my 16th birthday, at the time it obviously wasn't ideal! But now he's 11 and I'm still 'only' 27! I love it tbh, I'm yung enough and just about still 'in touch' enough for him to feel comfortable enough to discuss all those kid worries with me that i never felt I could with my parents coz they were in their 40's by the time i started secondary school, and really had no idea about 'current issues' lol

Even most of his friends will come to me rather than their own parents if they have things they want to talk about, whether its just a simple does this top look ok with this skirt, or a boy tried to hold my hand, what shall i do? :haha: and they say its because i'm 'cool' and thier mum is old and hasn't got a clue!!


----------



## LittleLady04

I was like you, my parents were always on about education and careers. I met my dp a few weeks before I started to college, doing 5 A levels. I got pregnant with my dd1 5 months after starting college and I dropped out. I certainly do not regret it and now I look back and think "what was I thinking"??? I wasn't doing what I wanted, I was doing A levels because they wanted me too. I have since then had two more dd's. I will be 23 in November and I am going back to college next week to do the course I wanted to do all along.

I love my life and certainly do not regret having all my girls so young. I was 100% sure when I found out I was pg with dd1 that I wanted to keep her. My Dad was dead against me having her, but came round eventually and now she is the apple of his eye. They're best friends and spend loads of time together at weekends.


----------



## aubreee

just wanted to thank you ladies for this thread.
it's been really helpful to read all your comments.

i'm 24 and soooo broody and ready but oh isn't quite yet, so i still got some convincing to do:blush:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ju_bubbs said:


> I had my first a couple of weeks after my 16th birthday, at the time it obviously wasn't ideal! But now he's 11 and I'm still 'only' 27! I love it tbh, I'm yung enough and just about still 'in touch' enough for him to feel comfortable enough to discuss all those kid worries with me that i never felt I could with my parents coz they were in their 40's by the time i started secondary school, and really had no idea about 'current issues' lol
> 
> Even most of his friends will come to me rather than their own parents if they have things they want to talk about, whether its just a simple does this top look ok with this skirt, or a boy tried to hold my hand, what shall i do? :haha: and they say its because i'm 'cool' and thier mum is old and hasn't got a clue!!

hehe this is how I feel. I am 23 and one of my best friends is 39. This is the age gap between me and my son LOL. I think its lovely to be a young parent :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

There isnt any regret over having my first baby. 
Could have easily been soo different. 

If i could have waited i would have done 100%.


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt plan to have Chloe and Jaycee so my answer would be no, someone up there obviously thought the best time for me to have kids was at that moment so it happened. I think at any age we could all say we would or could have done things better or differently but we didnt have kids then we had them when we did and thats that! I would love to have one more but there are a lot of things I want to see first. Like experience having two teenagers with attitudes and secrets before that lol!! 

I was 22 when I had them and I will be 24 in less than 6 months and from then til now I dont think I have changed much... so no.. I dont regret it


----------



## ZoeZuko

Weeplin said:


> Don't do it if you're having doubts. I'm 25 at the end of this year and I had my first child when I was 17. It wasn't intentional getting pregnant with her and although I have never regretted having her I would never have chosen to get pregnant at such a young age. It just happened and I dealt with it.
> 
> If you do it just because you think (or know) that it will be nice, or just to please your boyfriend when you are having very clear doubts then you will always think "what if?" and you could regret it and possibly resent.
> 
> You are right to want to wait and have some fun, you have plenty of time and don't forget you're still young at 30



Hey, im 17 and REALLY BROODY. Ive got 3 jobs and i attend college full-time. my mum had me at 17 and we'rereally close.. this may be the reason i want to start a family now. What should i do?! :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

didn`t have to read what everyone said but im 20 and I have 8 month old, and I don`t regret it, i miss out on things but i gain sooo many!!
like I will be a young mom, and then I will be around to see my grandchildren and my mom gets to see all of quintins life,my mom is 47. 

my aunt waited and waited to have kids and she had one at 40, she loves her son but she seems to already having health probls at 52 ,


----------



## fluffyblue

Im 38 and had my first son at 21, i dont regret him but i regret the fact i married his father and had to spend 7 years with him lol. It forced me to get married etc and that was a big mistake. 

Do i wish I had waited - in a way yes, I had my daughter at 29 and am now expecting my 3rd at 38 and sooooooo looking forward to his arrival. Just feel like im more settled and better off now financially as well as emotionally.


----------

